# Alaskan birch back from sawmill



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

Thought you might like a look at some Alaskan birch. I just got a couple logs back today from the sawmill. Had it cut 4/4 and 8/4.

Mart


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

That is some nice figure in that wood! Almost looks like walnut. Got any plans for it?


----------



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I will be doing a custom front door for our house with the thicker stock. Either that or I will try my hand at a rocking chair (it kind of depends on which mood my wife is in that week). I will put the 4/4 in stock for future projects to be determined. I have several more logs on a small woodlot that I will have sawed this next winter so should have plenty by this time next year.

Mart


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm gonna ask Santy for some of that for Christmas!!! Nice looking wood....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is some nice looking lumber. Yep, there is a whole pile of projects there :yes:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That wood will make a killer front door. Hope you can post some pictures when it's done.

Gerry


----------



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

I will post some pics when I get it done. I am going to build a small kiln this winter thanks to Daren and the plans I ordered from him. The door will be built on these plans http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0702 but finished natural to show off the character and beauty of the Alaskan birch.

Mart


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That will be a fine looking front door.

Gerry


----------

